# Scope Size and Power for 3D ?



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

I mainly use a 1 3/4" scope with 3 power lense. Most Pros use a 3 power I cant say for most Open shooters. Most scopes seem to be between 1 5/8"-1 3/4". I'll use a 1 3/8" scope for field and indoors.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I had a 6x with a extreme lens in it I liked that until i got a shrewd scope with a 4x it's waaay better ! quality in the lens makes a big difference.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I really prefer a 4x for 3-d. If I'm shooting a really open course where light is not a big issue and the range is known to stretch shots, I'll shot a 6x. That's really rare, maybe one tournament a year. Just my thoughts


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

1 3/4" dia 2x


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

4 power Super D


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

3x for me.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

with a big scope you can use a 6X, but 4X is what most people use.

good luck!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*scope for 3D*

I like a 4X lens, but just as important is having the right diameter housing or knowing how to make it friendly. Too large a string peep and you'll have trouble centering housing in the peep, blurry image. Use a peep that you can interchange centers, like a Super Peep. Moving scope in or out to either center scope or eliminate scope housing from view. I have my scope moved in and a larger ring on lens to help center in the peep. I use either a .29" pin or dot for 3D. Don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

When I use a scope it is 4x. I used to use 3x but just bought a 4x and liked it better is all. :smile:


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

4x


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

use a 3x with 1 5/8" housing, works best for me on 3ds and spots as well


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*What Scope Size And Power?*

I Use A Sure-loc 42mm X 4 Power Lens For The Men's Open Class.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*4x*

I shoot the 4x and love it but I also love the 3x and havent shot anything bigger than 4x so I cant say whether those are better or not.


----------



## hoytnut76 (Jan 23, 2006)

*4x*

Sureloc blackeagle 42mm 4x works great.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

It depends on your Eye sight, I have been useing a 4x in all my bows for 2years open 3d with a yellow dot clarafier. Tried a 6x with a green dot clarafier the other day and loved it. Now I shoot 6x 1 5/8 lens.


----------



## hoytshooter330 (Sep 10, 2006)

i like the 4x 1 3/4 the power dont mean as much as the qulitly of the lens


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

Been using the Sureloc Black Eagle 42mm with a .5 diopter. Been playing with a .6 that I like really well also.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

1-5/8" 4x. Beware of glare.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

1 3/4 and 3x for me...


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

3x shrewd.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*3X shrewd for me as well.*

J


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

just for informations sake, you need to be aware that the 3X 4X etc really means nothing in the practical amount of magnification the scope has. magnification has much more to do with the relationship of "distance from your eye" and "diopter". An example...3X seems to be pretty popular so lets say you shoot a 3X scope and you have a 29" draw and your sight is 9" in front of the riser. Rough and dirty your eye will be about 38" from the sight. 
3X is equal to .375 diopter usually so this will give you an actual magnification of approx 1.55X. If you wanted a full 3X of actual magnification with this setup you would need a diopter of around .700, but 3X actual magnification is a LOT and can be very difficult to shoot. Personally I don't shoot any magnification for 3D right now....I was shooting .55 diopter for an actual magnification of 2X but found it to be a bit too much, I may try again with a .375 diopter.

hope this helps
Chris


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Super D*

I haveshot Classic, Extreme, Viper and the Super D. I have varied from 3X to 6X. Without a doubt the Super D in 6X with a 1/8 hole peep with a #2 clarifier is the clearest that I have shot. Put just a little light on a target and you can see 12 rings screaming at you. I did like the .29 up pin on this set up, for me a center drilled was a little harder to see in certain lighting conditions.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha, I use a 1 3/4 Classic II scope @ 3x and use a target size G5 peep perfect size for 1 3/4 scope.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Most bows will center shot around 3/4 off the riser. So a 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 is about right for a scope. Anything bigger gets hid by the riser. I have a super d and like it but some of it is hid . I have a sureloc black eagle which is one of the best. If you stay under a high quality 4 power, you might get by without a clarifier peep. If you go above that, you will need a clarifier peep. A scope is great until it rains so get one that has a removable lens and a sperate pin. That way, you can still shoot. Shoot the specialty archery peep if you use a clarifier. You can remove the lens in it also. If you get a scope, let me save you some troubles. With a scope, you see more of your movement which can scare you. Don't shoot at a little dot. You will see your movement and keep waiting for it to settle down. It won't. Make a 4 to 6 inch circle and aim inside of it. It will allow you to move but be where you need to be. So don't aim ON something, aim INSIDE of something. It is much more productive.


----------

